# What have I done?



## Domus (24 Sep 2018)

My head cold must have killed more brain cells than I thought. Just joined Audax UK online.


Help!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2018)

Ha ha. Right, get your a**e over to Mytholmroyd on Sunday, 14th October to join us for this one then!


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2018)

If only I could. Away in the Picos from the 7th to the 16th. Fabulous roads but not on the bike.
In the 7




Ten cars, ten couples 4 Paradores


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2018)

Domus said:


> If only I could. Away in the Picos from the 7th to the 16th. Fabulous roads but not on the bike.
> In the 7
> View attachment 431506
> 
> ...


I never did learn to drive but when I was a teenager and a _Prisoner _fan I used to lust after a Lotus 7!


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2018)

I was 14 when lust for a 7 started, watching The Prisoner, I was 56 when it came to fruition.


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2018)

Entered my first Audax, The mini North West Passage in February. It is listed as a BP but I have no idea what that is.
One more question when can I expect the route?

Just found BP in FAQs


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2018)

Domus said:


> Entered my first Audax, The mini North West Passage in February. It is listed as a BP but I have no idea what that is.
> One more question when Can I expect the route?
> 
> Just found BP in FAQs



If it's not on the AUK site then usually a couple of weeks before


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2018)

Domus said:


> Entered my first Audax, The mini North West Passage in February. It is listed as a BP but I have no idea what that is.
> One more question when Can I expect the route?
> 
> Just found BP in FAQs


I don't know when they send it out, but it was always the same every time that I did it. I'll attach the GPX file from a few years ago. I doubt that the route will have changed much since then.

Basically, a lot of well-gritted A-roads, with some nice lanes between Gisburn and Whalley. Rochdale, A58 to Littleborough, A6033 to Todmorden, A646 to Burnley, A671/A6114 through Burnley, A684 through Barrowford and Blacko to Gisburn, lanes through Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington and Mitton to Whalley. Then back on busier roads to Rochdale - Billington, Langho, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Whitebirk (I always avoided the BIG roundabout by heading round the back of the big car showroom on the right and going down a few yards of footpath to get to the much smaller roundabout on the other side), Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Rochdale.

If you are lucky with the weather it can be a nice day out. It was too cold for me one year so I stayed in bed, but @Svendo did it and it was so cold that his drinks bottle(s) froze solid!


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2018)

Oh my, I refer you to the title of this thread. "what have I done"?
Thanks for you help. It is now saved to my Garmin.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2018)

Double-check when the official route is published, just in case! (I think the only reason they would change it though would be for something like major roadworks.)


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2018)

Will do, thanks again.


----------



## Domus (16 Feb 2019)

Finished within the time allowed, not the last one in, best pie and peas EVER.


----------

